# This years costume construction



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

The mask. Before and progress so far


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome costume idea


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## RottenReekie (Sep 9, 2016)

Love that mask...that is such a neat idea to do the same costume with a different take!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

RottenReekie said:


> Love that mask...that is such a neat idea to do the same costume with a different take!!


Thanks! Yeah it allows you to be different but perfect a character. So I have the creepy walk down and I can even make this creepy doll crying sound.
I'll be adding the finishing touches to the mask this weekend! So more pics this weekend!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Progress report.

So I worked on the bow for the back of my costume. It is a clockwork bow. Still needs some paint.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow this is looking really good!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

This was the bow from last year.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

So everyone has decided that my costume this year is not as scary as last year. I am actually super disappointed. 
I will get full body shots in a little bit.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Here is some more.


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

Love the light in the doll and your mask! I always find masks creepy


----------

